# Boat trailer kit?



## bulldog (Jan 31, 2011)

Does anyone know A)if someone makes a boat trailer kit and B) where I can find one. 

I'd like to find a kit that includes everything to make a boat trailer to fit my 18.5' boat. It is 48" across the bottom and 71" across the top. I want it in pieces so I can build it all myself. I think it would be cheaper this way but I am also welcome to any advice on where I can find a nice cheaper boat trailer to fit my boat. All the ones I have found are too wide and look dumb or they are complete junk off craigslist. I'm all for refurbishing a trailer but I do not want a POS. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## william johndrow (Jan 31, 2011)

hi this is just a suggestion, but if your boat is fiberglass, metal or wood,,,it would determine the strength of the trailer you would need,,,you must be more specific....also the best thing to do probably take a pic of your boat,,,,go to a used boat yard,,,show the pic and see if they have a used trailer that you could modify to your own specs when you take it home...most boat trailers even kits are for specific boats and weights of boats and gear like motors etc...hope this helps...im kind of in the same shape...i need a trailer to bring home a sail boat, but it weighs 6500.lbs empty so ill need a 4 or 6 wheel trailer and it has a swing keel in stead of a fixed keel ...so it can be lower to the ground that a fixed keel that is tall....i may be able to modify one to fit my boat at a lower price than buying one...chip.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 31, 2011)

The best bet is to buy an existing trailer that needs work, but that fits the boat, OK.....If you can fab a trailer, you can make modifications to an existing trailer.

Possibly extending the rear of a trailer, and moving the axle back.


In the end, buying an axle/springs, tires/wheels, lights, winch, jack, coupler, chains, and especially steel, you would have some serious money going that route.

The cost of steel is ridiculous, and expendables add up too.


If I keep the trailer my boat is on, I'm going to extend the rear, add new fenders and steps around them, and a swing away tongue. It's just much easier and I think likely cheaper in the long run to use an existing trailer.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 31, 2011)

LonLB said:


> The best bet is to buy an existing trailer that needs work, but that fits the boat, OK.....If you can fab a trailer, you can make modifications to an existing trailer.
> 
> Possibly extending the rear of a trailer, and moving the axle back.
> 
> ...


Ditto this. I can't make a trailer for what I can buy a brand new one for. In mass production, where wheels, axles, etc are bought by the truckload, sure, but for one offs, I can barely beat it with just material cost, not even figuring in labor.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 1, 2011)

IIRC I bought my trailer on CL for $75.00. Then put around $150.00 into it. Paint, bearings, tires, winch, lights/wiring, bunks, springs.


----------

